# looking for a breeder in md?



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi, I am new and am looking for my first maltese. I am in north east md. I was wondering if anyone knows any good breeders in md or in delaware(I am ten minutes from there). I could also do pa and possibly va. 

Thank you very much in advance. I am very excited to learn on here and have you guys walk with me on my jorney to get my first maltese! :biggrin:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Hi, I am new and am looking for my first maltese. I am in north east md. I was wondering if anyone knows any good breeders in md or in delaware(I am ten minutes from there). I could also do pa and possibly va.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance. I am very excited to learn on here and have you guys walk with me on my jorney to get my first maltese! :biggrin:[/B]


Hello,

I just moved to Maryland in August. I am currently showing my little male Maltese and I have met a few of the local breeders at shows. I do not know a lot about any of them yet, but there are a couple that are on the AMA list: www.americanmaltese.org. There are more on that list from Pennsylvania. The list is a great place to start.


----------



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks i'll look into that...


----------

